# Accidental saw set kick.



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Anybody need a saw set?



Or a files?

I went a bit cray-cray yesterday as the wife says.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm... You opening a school?


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Hmmm... You opening a school?


I went for months trying to find a saw set and couldn't find any at a reasonable price. Forget about ebay. Then I find six sets in one day at a reasonable price, so I bought them all and figured I'd research the best one later. Any recommendations? I also have a Disston set which I haven't identified yet pictured in the upper right below.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not seeing the picture. 

I don't have a recommendation, to be honest I haven't used enough different stets to give any definitive opinion... There are certainly guys out there who have though! Have you researched them?


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Not yet, have them all in a box under the coffee table to look up when the wifey starts her next Glee marathon. I'd be honored to donate a few sets to your school if you'd like.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Fixed it. 

First photo at 12:00 is a craftsman No. 9 4883. I've yet to find a record of anyone ever using one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mavawreck said:


> Not yet, have them all in a box under the coffee table to look up when the wifey starts her next Glee marathon. I'd be honored to donate a few sets to your school if you'd like.


Much appreciated offer, buddy. I'll never turn down tool or volunteer donations but to be honest I'm not in any dire need for them. I don't see me doing saw sharpening classes anytime in the next 10 yrs, lol.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I probably have about that many that I bought individually, until I bought a Stanley 42X. After using the 42X, I've never wanted to use anything else. It has a plunger that comes out, grabs the saw blade, and holds it in place until the anvil and hammer engage to push the tooth-all in one squeeze of the handles.

If anyone can use all the others for any good purpose, I'd be glad to donate them to lighten the "Saw Sharp" toolbox.

I bought the second 42X and made the hammer/pusher (whatever it's supposed to be called) smaller for fine toothed backsaws.

Files just banging around against one another, or loose in a toolbox, are soon no good anymore. Lee Valley sells a nice little case for saw files that's not too many dollars.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

1:00 is a Stanley #432. Handyman. gross. Actually seems pretty well made. 

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=51638&submit_thread=1

Mine doesn't have the floppy trigger finger or the rotating iron.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Files just banging around against one another, or loose in a toolbox, are soon no good anymore. Lee Valley sells a nice little case for saw files that's not too many dollars.


They were actually nicely bundled, I cut them apart for the picture. They were cheap and my boxes don't move so they should be fine.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

2:00 is a set by EJ Brooks. I haven't been able to find anything about them.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

11:00 is a Morrill Set

Disston Monarch set in the picture with the saws.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

What make is the top spokeshave..?
Sorry, have to ask..


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

acowboy said:


> What make is the top spokeshave..? Sorry, have to ask..


Looks like a Stan... notice I say LOOKS. :smile:


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

acowboy said:


> What make is the top spokeshave..?
> Sorry, have to ask..


I'm not sure! I bought it because it was complete an $2.00. Same story of how I came to own so many saw sets. The handle have a valley cast into them that is similar to my hargrave spokeshave. No markings on it other than H. Titlow stamped on the blade. See a lot if tools here with owners stamps and I took that to be one.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks,
Did not mean to bump your thread, got one just like it on the web yesterday.

Anyways, that was a nice haul on the saw sets. I like looking at the various designs of the different makers.

Have not had any luck around here at yard sale, most have baby clothes, and I have out grown that era. 
Wife says , I am a kid when I am around tools, though....:icon_smile:


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

acowboy said:


> Thanks,
> Did not mean to bump your thread, got one just like it on the web yesterday.
> 
> Anyways, that was a nice haul on the saw sets. I like looking at the various designs of the different makers.
> ...


No worries! Please let me know if you learn anything. I started an id thread for it but no one responded. I think they are pretty attractive spoke shaves. More ornate than the Stanley's.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Don't give the Stanley at 1:00 to anyone you like. After bending a few teeth the the handle will have your palm so sore you'll want to recycle it to the scrap iron bin. That lower portion of the handle is formed about 180° the wrong way.


----------

